# Full face helmet visibility!



## DocStrock (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi guys, I'm looking to buy a full face helmet. My brother has a Giro Remedy and it is a great helmet. I've used it a couple times and the only complaint I have is that the visibility isn't the greatest. And when I say visibility, I mainly mean when I'm looking down at the ground or my front wheel.....the chin protector area. Are there any good fullfaces out there with good visibility? I'm not looking to spend over 200 dollars. Let me know what you think! Thanks!

Evan


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

IMO, if you are needing to look down *right* in front of your wheel, then you are not going fast enough to warrant a full face.. unless you are bender who goes <1mph before jumping off a cliff...

learn to look farther down the trail to pick lines!

back on subject - generally DOT helmets have _better_ visibility out the front, since the front piece is closer to your face. however you'd be hard pressed to find one for sub 200. try the 06 661 full bravo.. they have good visibility


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Good Visibility: I'd say most 661 Models offer a good range of visibility, but thats because the chin protector is really close to your mouth. My old 661 Comp had good visibility, and my new 661 Flight has fantastic visibility as well.

Bad Visibility: Do NOT get the Specialized Deviant if visibility is a big issue to you. The super long chin guard gets in the way like no ones business.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

I don't know...I think you may just be experiencing some familiarity issues with a full coverage helmet. All of them have "some" vision restriction as compared to open face style helmets, but after you use full coverage for awhile, it's just second nature to tilt your head a few degrees to compensate. It doesn't take much, and you won't even notice it after a bit. I've had a Remedy on my head, and I didn't notice it being particularly restricted. Really, you may just need a little time to adjust to the full coverage concept. That said, the other helmets mentioned are quite good, but I'd pick one more for the comfort in the fit rather than the perceived visibility issues. I'm sure some helmets may indeed have more than normal vision impairment, but I don't think the Remedy is one of them.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

chooofoojoo said:


> IMO, if you are needing to look down *right* in front of your wheel, then you are not going fast enough to warrant a full face..


seriously...U don't want to look down in front of you....You want to look ahead to where you are going...this will make you a faster rider


----------



## iscariot (Oct 24, 2006)

chooofoojoo said:


> IMO, if you are needing to look down *right* in front of your wheel, then you are not going fast enough to warrant a full face.. unless you are bender who goes <1mph before jumping off a cliff...
> 
> learn to look farther down the trail to pick lines!
> 
> back on subject - generally DOT helmets have _better_ visibility out the front, since the front piece is closer to your face. however you'd be hard pressed to find one for sub 200. try the 06 661 full bravo.. they have good visibility


Werd.

I'd check out the Fox Rampage ($170 CAD).


----------



## thatdownhillkid (Mar 11, 2007)

i have a deviant and i love it 
great visability
also
i have a fox rampage
that thing has better visibilty
both are under 200 
i got my rampage for like
15$ at seaotter
then i got my deviant for 70
i love being sponsored


----------



## ICanDigIt (Jun 23, 2004)

Yeah, like others have said, you'll adapt to it. Thats one of the first things i noticed with my Remedy...


----------



## heng (May 2, 2007)

having the same problem docstrock. hope i adapt ot it soon.........fuuny though i ride with a full face helmet for my motor bike and didn't notice this problem


----------



## freeriderdeluxe (Jul 4, 2007)

dont ever get a deviant! the visability is fine but they are flimsy and the paint chips like crazy! a remedy and a fox rampage are my favorites for visability, cost, and over all quality


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

thatdownhillkid said:


> i have a deviant and i love it
> great visability


You're joking, right? Nearly every full face on the market will have better visibility than the Deviant. I'm not saying it totally blows, but the long chin protector does impair a little bit, but that also allows for better ventilation and air flow.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Good point.*



heng said:


> having the same problem docstrock. hope i adapt ot it soon.........fuuny though i ride with a full face helmet for my motor bike and didn't notice this problem


I was going to point out that dirt motors are usually going a lot faster than MTBs, and you don't see guys wearing open face helmets very much anymore. I think that because you actually are going slower on an MTB, that you're more tempted to look at the ground in front of you, whereas on a dirt motor you won't get away with that for very long...unless you're a really slow dirt motor rider.


----------



## HighTitan (Jan 26, 2007)

i have an MSR full face that i got for free. i like it alot and its comfortable. heres a pic of it...


----------



## heng (May 2, 2007)

TNC......sorry i meant motor bike as in road (600RR). I tried motorcross once as scared the **** out of me.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Ahh...road motor helmet.*



heng said:


> TNC......sorry i meant motor bike as in road (600RR). I tried motorcross once as scared the **** out of me.


Yeah, I think road motor helmets have less visibility issues than off road helmets as a general rule. The chin bar usually fits closer on a road helmet and there's no visor to contend with. Since off road helmets require more circulation and require the ability to install goggles through the eye port, the chin bar is usually further away, so they make a peak right in the middle to compensate for the distance while still providing protection.

Motocross...I had fun doing it, but I really enjoyed enduro racing a lot more. It's more like the gnarly single track riding you can get while MTB'ing.


----------



## Stumpt (Nov 16, 2006)

My Remedy has great viz while riding - and a good price. Only trouble when trying to adjust clothing/jacket...so I take it off (stopped).


----------

